# Advice please for my new La Pavoni



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

I've now recieved my La Pavoni pre millennium From Mr Glasgow , looks great .

My main question is relating to grind and Tamp ..

Will the grind I use in my Profitec 700 be a good starting point or should I go finer or coarse .

Any suggestion on Tamping ?.

Infact any suggestions on the whole process would be great .. I have read a fair bit but there seems to be contradictions

Thanks in advance

.


----------



## Jacko112 (Oct 29, 2015)

I can only really tell you what works for me and no doubt it'll be totally different to others.

Switch machine on, wait it for it to whistle/sing, this takes about 5 mins, switch to lower level. I also rest my cup against the boiler just under the pipe to catch any steam drips, thus heating it too. Wait for further 5 or so mins (normally a cigarette smoke length) grind fairly fine and tamp lightly. I've found if I tamp too hard it chokes the machine. Insert portafilter & lift handle, wait for a few drips to emerge and then pull the shot. Once finished I put a cup under to catch any residual drips. Oh and switch machine off.

This always seems to give me a good shot - personally I've got more important things to do in the mornings than worry about weighing/timing/ratio stuff, to me it's purely in the taste. Probably annoys the hell out of most on here lol


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Should be a good starting point.

Lock the PF in. Raise the lever. If you see drips of coffee, it's too coarse. If the when pulling a shot, if the lever is too stiff, that you need to rest your body on top of it sort of thing, it's too fine. Eventually you'll understand and get the happy medium. I usually grind and dose so that I can bring the lever down with one hand, with a little bit of resistance. Adjust by taste and off you go.

My advice to you is: read some of the advice here. Tweak to your routine and taste. Enjoy. Ignore Fellini, mini Fellini and all of that for the moment. Try to thing what is happening inside the group when you raise and pull the lever, and how it affects extraction.


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

Thanks for your answers ..

Mine is a single red switch with a green light ..

i take it time wise would be the same ..

Do you flush a few empty shots thru to heat things up

Thanks again


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

No. Otherwise you'll have no water left in the boiler! 

Make sure you do a few half pumps, no water should come out. You'll notice the temp of the group go up. Also release the "false" pressure via the steam wand.

Then quick flush, lock, pre-infuse (leave the lever up for a few seconds) and pull.


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

Medium Roast thanks very much ..

Time to bite the bullet and give it a go .


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

Well the first time went quite well .

Made a drinkable coffee ..

Its great , everything you do has an effect .. very engaging ..

I might need to use a timer to start with as I was a bit slow with the pull down.. ( my own version of pressure profiling )

The grind and tamp seemed ok, might play with that to see difference..

Need to get some smaller cups and milk jug...

The missus won't be happy ...


----------

